
Fluid (2009) - ibobev
http://fabiensanglard.net/fluide/index.php
======
_def
Wow the algorithm is simpler then I expected. I think I'm gonna try and build
this with processing some day

------
lioeters
"Fluid is an interactive water simulation for the iPhone"

